#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Projeto Armário Óptico

## Makleysh

Bom dia Galera do Fórum

Gostaria de saber se alguém conhece ou se algum engenheiro que participa do fórum tem conhecimento em projetos em AutoCAD para armário óptico, tenho que entregar um projeto em CAD para um órgão e não consegui ninguém para fazer o mesmo. Agradeço desde já.

----------


## michelkalinoski

Conseguiu já?

----------


## Makleysh

Ainda não 

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## michelkalinoski

Posso fazer para você  :Big Grin:

----------


## Makleysh

Me passa seu contato para agente conversa 

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Makleysh

Pode ser skype ou whatsapp 

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------

